# feeding tube



## Yvonne G (Nov 9, 2009)

Katrina, of the Mid-Atlantic Turtle & Tortoise Society, just posted this link on the WCT list. I thought some of you might be interested in seeing how a vet inserts a feeding tube for a turtle that has to be fed through a tube at each meal.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZeHp4V9HiU

I'm experimenting with a camera and my very limited computer skills. I did a
very short clip of a turtle with a pharyngostomy tube while he was eating a
strawberry, to show that the turtles can start eating on their own with a tube
in place. This particular guy was a long-term pet in a bit of a hoarder
situation before he was brought in by a good Samaritan. He was in bad shape, so
the vet thought a pharyngostomy tube was best for getting his weight up while he
recovered - it's working. He still needs to put on a lot of weight, but he's
eating!

Katrina

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZeHp4V9HiU


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 9, 2009)

Great clip Yvonne thanks for sharing.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 10, 2009)

Just a short explanation:

When you have a turtle or tortoise that has to be tube fed, the vet makes an incision in the neck and inserts the tube directly into the stomach. Then he/she tapes the tube to the carapace of the animal, as shown in the clip. So that it is a semi-permanent fixture, and the keeper doesn't have to shove a tube down the animal's throat every time to feed it. As is obvious in the clip, when the animal starts to get his appetite back, he can still eat on his own. But the tube will probably be withdrawn soon.

Yvonne


----------

